# Does niacin really work?



## attilakilla (Sep 19, 2006)

Wuz up peoples out there 
I have a issue going on in my personal life. I'm about to do some time for selling green. And I was wondering if Niacin really work. Its the sept. 19 and I haven't smoke in five days. I'm proud of myself . But I have to turn my self in on the sept. 27. For the first few days I was popping Niacins left and right. Now I don't even fill the burn. But now I starting to go a little crazy because I don't know if it works. My urine is not as dark as it use to be. So I guess that a plus. I just can't fu*k this up because I was granted work release. If any one out their can help please hit me up. 
Holla


----------



## skunk (Oct 27, 2006)

why didnt you just read about the sure gel method . one of niacins main ingriedient is gelatin. they also have a none flushing niacin. less pills for a few dollars more.  but if you read the whole part of this section on how to pass a drug test you will know if niacin works for some individuals.


----------



## leelow (Oct 27, 2006)

i used niacin and lots of water successfully years back,im pretty sure it is proven to flush you out.


----------



## skigod377 (Jan 31, 2007)

The side effects are horrible and its not scentifically proven to help.


----------



## noelstoner (Feb 27, 2007)

doesnt hurt thats for sure, use it for a couple days b4(actually about 5 days is good then you should also use the suregel thing for good measure!!!!good luck


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 8, 2007)

Use herbal cleans. Works for me every time and i like to get high and stay trhere all day every day. Take it 2 hours before a test and the test shows clean. Just took one yesterday for a job after smokeing day and night for 4 years and it was clean. I've used it many times with the same results clean, clean, clean.

This is the ONLY stuff other that synthetic that I found that works.


----------



## Rushingjs (Mar 26, 2007)

I had a buddy who played D1 Football and he said that you can use it and it will help but it will show up as a "coverup."   Surgel works the best from what i hear.


----------

